
Salon.com wants to fight ad-blockers by using your PC to mine cryptocurrency - highwind
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/02/13/salon-com-wants-to-fight-ad-blockers-by-using-your-pc-to-mine-cryptocurrency/
======
edmundhuber
The idea of using browser cycles to mine cryptocurrency is nothing new.
Another recent effort:
[https://oysterprotocol.com/](https://oysterprotocol.com/) .

The problem is that savvy users will install additional plugins to block these
Javascript programs from running, the same way that they use Adblock. Unsavvy
users will just have a shorter battery life.

Another effort in this space is Brave, and Basic Attention Tokens (BAT).
Instead of expending browser resources to mine, the idea is that people start
using a special browser (Brave) that dispenses BATs to the websites you dwell
the most on / get the most value out of. Then presumably the site that
receives the BAT could exchange them for USD.

------
cgarner2000
Hey Guys,

I am the new CMO of www.Oysterprotocol.com, I would love to help answer your
technical questions with our Founder

[https://medium.com/oysterprotocol/cmo-hire-infrastrucure-
and...](https://medium.com/oysterprotocol/cmo-hire-infrastrucure-and-testnet-
b-progress-update-e6fcad9b54b6)

Chris Garner

------
Analemma_
Salon is completely missing the point of adblockers. Half the reason I install
them to begin with is so that my computer stops pegging the CPU, spinning up
the fans and killing my battery life just to view a goddamn text file. Mining
cryptocurrency as I browse doesn't fix that in the slightest. They're solving
a problem for them, not for me, so I'll pass.

~~~
splintercell
Salon says that they will only use your unused CPU cycles, not sure how true
is that, but their site appears equally responsive with the Crypto mining
option enabled + adblock vs just adblock.

I am willing to give them a shot as long as this claim holds true.

------
sdoering
Well there another addition to my hosts file. Being redirected to 0.0.0.0.

